# [SOLVED] Problem z kompilacją kdelibs

## Garrappachc

Witam,

próbuję sobie skompilować kde4. Wywala mi się na kdelibs:

```
(...)

[ 45%] [ 45%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kmimetyperesolver.o

Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kmimetypechooser.o

[ 45%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kmountpoint.o

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kio/kmimetyperesolver.cpp: In member function 'void KMimeTypeResolverPrivate::_k_slotProcessMimeIcons()':

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kio/kmimetyperesolver.cpp:155: warning: unused variable 'numFound'

[ 45%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kprotocolmanager.o

[ 45%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kremoteencoding.o

[ 45%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/krun.o

[ 45%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kscan.o

[ 45%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kshellcompletion.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kstatusbarofflineindicator.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/ktar.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kurifilter.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kurlcompletion.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kurlpixmapprovider.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kzip.o

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kio/kurlcompletion.cpp:1345: warning: unused parameter 'job'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kio/kzip.cpp: In member function 'virtual bool KZip::openArchive(QFlags<QIODevice::OpenModeFlag>)':

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kio/kzip.cpp:579: warning: unused variable 'success'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kio/kzip.cpp: In member function 'virtual QIODevice* KZipFileEntry::createDevice() const':

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kio/kzip.cpp:1386: warning: unused variable 'b'

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/metainfojob.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/netaccess.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/passworddialog.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/paste.o

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kio/passworddialog.cpp: In static member function 'static int KIO::PasswordDialog::getNameAndPassword(QString&, QString&, bool*, const QString&, bool, const QString&, const QString&, const QString&)':

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kio/passworddialog.cpp:56: warning: 'PasswordDialog' is deprecated (declared at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kio/passworddialog.h:38)

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kio/passworddialog.cpp:57: warning: 'PasswordDialog' is deprecated (declared at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kio/passworddialog.h:38)

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kio/passworddialog.cpp:85:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3_build/kio/passworddialog.moc: In member function 'virtual void* KIO::PasswordDialog::qt_metacast(const char*)':

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3_build/kio/passworddialog.moc:52: warning: 'PasswordDialog' is deprecated (declared at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kio/passworddialog.h:38)

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/pastedialog.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/predicateproperties.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/previewjob.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/renamedialog.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/renamedialogplugin.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/scheduler.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/sessiondata.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/skipdialog.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/slave.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/slavebase.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/slaveconfig.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/slaveinterface.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/thumbcreator.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/tcpslavebase.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/udsentry.o

[ 46%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/hostinfo.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/fileundomanager_adaptor.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kautomount.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/knfsshare.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/ksambashare.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks/kbookmark.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks/kbookmarkimporter.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks/kbookmarkmanager.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks/kbookmarkmanageradaptor.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks/kbookmarkmenu.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks/konqbookmarkmenu.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks/kbookmarkimporter_crash.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/bookmarks/kbookmarkimporter_crash.cc:190:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3_build/kio/kbookmarkimporter_crash.moc: In member function 'virtual void* KCrashBookmarkImporter::qt_metacast(const char*)':

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3_build/kio/kbookmarkimporter_crash.moc:62: warning: 'KCrashBookmarkImporter' is deprecated (declared at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/bookmarks/kbookmarkimporter_crash.h:36)

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks/kbookmarkimporter_opera.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks/kbookmarkimporter_ie.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks/kbookmarkimporter_ns.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks/kbookmarkdombuilder.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/bookmarks/kbookmarkdialog.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kabstractfilemodule.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kacleditwidget.o

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kfile/kacleditwidget.cpp:223: warning: unused parameter 'p'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kfile/kacleditwidget.cpp:223: warning: unused parameter 'cg'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kfile/kacleditwidget.cpp:223: warning: unused parameter 'column'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kfile/kacleditwidget.cpp:223: warning: unused parameter 'width'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kfile/kacleditwidget.cpp:223: warning: unused parameter 'alignment'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kfile/kacleditwidget.cpp:823: warning: unused parameter 'e'

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kdevicelistitem.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kdevicelistmodel.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kdiskfreespace.o

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kfile/kdiskfreespace.cpp: In static member function 'static KDiskFreeSpace* KDiskFreeSpace::findUsageInfo(const QString&)':

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kfile/kdiskfreespace.cpp:81: warning: 'KDiskFreeSpace::KDiskFreeSpace(QObject*)' is deprecated (declared at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kfile/kdiskfreespace.cpp:44)

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kdiskfreespaceinfo.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kencodingfiledialog.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kfile.o

[ 47%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kfiledialog.o

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kfilemetainfowidget.o

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kfilemetapreview.o

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kicondialog.o

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kimagefilepreview.o

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kfile/kimagefilepreview.cpp:159: warning: unused parameter 'e'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kfile/kimagefilepreview.cpp:215: warning: unused parameter 'frame'

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kmetaprops.o

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kopenwithdialog.o

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kfile/kmetaprops.cpp: In member function 'void KFileMetaPropsPlugin::createLayout()':

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kfile/kmetaprops.cpp:95: warning: 'KFileMetaInfoGroupList KFileMetaInfo::preferredGroups() const' is deprecated (declared at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kio/kfilemetainfo.h:143)

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kpreviewprops.o

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kpreviewwidgetbase.o

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kpropertiesdialog.o

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/krecentdirs.o

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/krecentdocument.o

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kurlcombobox.o

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kurlrequester.o

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kfile/kurlrequester.cpp: In member function 'void KUrlRequester::KUrlRequesterPrivate::_k_slotOpenDialog()':

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kfile/kurlrequester.cpp:295: warning: suggest parentheses around && within ||

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kurlrequesterdialog.o

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kfilesharedialog.o

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kfile/kfsprocess.o

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/qrc_kacleditwidget.o

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/kssl.o

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kssl/kssl.cpp:55:2: warning: #warning "kssl.cc contains temporary functions! Clean up"

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kssl/kssl.cpp:56:2: warning: #warning "kssl.cc needs to be ported to QSslSocket"

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kssl/kssl.cpp:51:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3socketbase.h:701: warning: 'virtual qint64 KNetwork::KActiveSocketBase::readData(char*, qint64)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3clientsocketbase.h:452: warning:   by 'virtual qint64 KNetwork::KClientSocketBase::readData(char*, qint64, KNetwork::KSocketAddress*)'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3socketbase.h:736: warning: 'virtual qint64 KNetwork::KActiveSocketBase::writeData(const char*, qint64)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3clientsocketbase.h:463: warning:   by 'virtual qint64 KNetwork::KClientSocketBase::writeData(const char*, qint64, const KNetwork::KSocketAddress*)'

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kssl/kssl.cpp:52:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3socketbase.h:701: warning: 'virtual qint64 KNetwork::KActiveSocketBase::readData(char*, qint64)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3socketdevice.h:265: warning:   by 'virtual qint64 KNetwork::KSocketDevice::readData(char*, qint64, KNetwork::KSocketAddress*)'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3socketbase.h:736: warning: 'virtual qint64 KNetwork::KActiveSocketBase::writeData(const char*, qint64)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3socketdevice.h:276: warning:   by 'virtual qint64 KNetwork::KSocketDevice::writeData(const char*, qint64, const KNetwork::KSocketAddress*)'

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslcertificatehome.o

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslsettings.o

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslcertificate.o

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kssl/ksslsettings.cpp: In member function 'QString KSSLSettings::getCipherList()':

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kssl/ksslsettings.cpp:146: warning: 'void KConfigGroup::changeGroup(const char*)' is deprecated (declared at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/config/kconfiggroup.h:159)

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kssl/ksslsettings.cpp:148: warning: 'void KConfigGroup::changeGroup(const char*)' is deprecated (declared at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/config/kconfiggroup.h:159)

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kssl/ksslsettings.cpp: In member function 'void KSSLSettings::load()':

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kssl/ksslsettings.cpp:193: warning: 'void KConfigGroup::changeGroup(const char*)' is deprecated (declared at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/config/kconfiggroup.h:159)

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kssl/ksslsettings.cpp:198: warning: 'void KConfigGroup::changeGroup(const char*)' is deprecated (declared at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/config/kconfiggroup.h:159)

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kssl/ksslsettings.cpp:203: warning: 'void KConfigGroup::changeGroup(const char*)' is deprecated (declared at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/config/kconfiggroup.h:159)

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kssl/ksslsettings.cpp: In member function 'void KSSLSettings::save()':

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kssl/ksslsettings.cpp:236: warning: 'void KConfigGroup::changeGroup(const char*)' is deprecated (declared at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/config/kconfiggroup.h:159)

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kio/kssl/ksslsettings.cpp:241: warning: 'void KConfigGroup::changeGroup(const char*)' is deprecated (declared at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/config/kconfiggroup.h:159)

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslconnectioninfo.o

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslcertificatefactory.o

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslcertificatemanager.o

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslpeerinfo.o

[ 49%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslinfodialog.o

[ 50%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslcertificatebox.o

[ 50%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslcertdialog.o

[ 50%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslutils.o

[ 50%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/kopenssl.o

[ 50%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslpkcs12.o

[ 50%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslcertchain.o

[ 50%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslkeygen.o

[ 50%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslx509v3.o

[ 50%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslsigners.o

[ 50%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslpkcs7.o

[ 50%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslpemcallback.o

[ 50%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslx509map.o

[ 50%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslsession.o

[ 50%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksmimecrypto.o

[ 50%] Building CXX object kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kssl/ksslcsessioncache.o

Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libkio.so

[ 50%] Built target kio

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3122:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2310:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line  777:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line  856:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/temp/build.log'

(...)

 * Messages for package kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3:

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3122:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2310:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line  777:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line  856:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 152 info files.

[root][garrappachc] # 

```

Proszę o pomoc.

----------

## mziab

Jesteś pewien, że nie zabrakło miejsca? W tym kawałku, który wkleiłeś, nie ma żadnego błędu kompilacji, tylko ostrzeżenia.

----------

## Garrappachc

Miejsca? Gdzie na dysku? Nie, mam zajęta raptem 6 BG z 20 dostępnych... A komunikat wkleiłem taki, prosto z konsoli, wyciąłem tylko fragmenty dotyczące innych pakietów.

edit: Parę screenów z kompilacji.

http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/6195/kom1.png

http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/1203/kom2.png

http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/3995/kom3.png

Truszku wzwyż:

http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/8919/kom4.png

----------

## Aktyn

 *mziab wrote:*   

> W tym kawałku, który wkleiłeś, nie ma żadnego błędu kompilacji, tylko ostrzeżenia.

 

Ostrzeżenie przed błedem ?

```
Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libkio.so

[ 50%] Built target kio

make: *** [all] Error 2 
```

a jest więcej danych w:

```
>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/temp/build.log' 
```

 ?

----------

## Garrappachc

Niestety, tylko tyle, co tutaj wywaliło. Może to jakiś błąd po stronie deweloperów?

----------

## mziab

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> Ostrzeżenie przed błedem ?

 

Mówiłem o całym kawałku loga. Same warningi, ani jednego błędu kompilacji, tylko enigmatyczne Error 2.

Garrappachc: Jak masz ustawione MAKEOPTS? Próbowałeś MAKEOPTS="" emerge -1 kdelibs?

----------

## Garrappachc

```
[root][garrappachc] # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.28-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E4500_@_2.20GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 15 May 2009 19:15:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ "

LANG="48"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl alsa audiofile bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus directfb djvu dri dv dvb dvd dvdr encode exif fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gadu gd gdbm gif gimp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp iconv imagemagick imlib inifile ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k lame libcaca libnotify libwww lm_sensors mad matroska matrox memlimit midi mime mmap mmx mng mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python quicktime raw readline reflection rss session smp spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-sotification svg svga sysfs syslog tcpd theora tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wavpack wifi win32codecs wmf x86 xcomposite xft xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

[root][garrappachc] # 
```

Procek mam dwurdzeniowy, ale na -j3 mi za Chiny ludowe nie chce działać tak, jak powinno. Spróbuję z tym, co mi poradziłeś.

----------

## mziab

Z gołym MAKEOPTS przynajmniej są większe szanse, że zobaczysz właściwy błąd. Przy równoległej kompilacji może być zakopany w natłoku komunikatów.

----------

## Garrappachc

```
Linking CXX shared library ../../lib/libkjsembed.so

[ 27%] Built target kjsembed

Scanning dependencies of target kjscmd_automoc

[ 27%] Built target kjscmd_automoc

[ 27%] Generating qrc_kjscmd.cxx

Scanning dependencies of target kjscmd

[ 27%] Building CXX object kjsembed/kjscmd/CMakeFiles/kjscmd.dir/kjscmd_automoc.o

[ 28%] Building CXX object kjsembed/kjscmd/CMakeFiles/kjscmd.dir/kjscmd.o

[ 28%] Building CXX object kjsembed/kjscmd/CMakeFiles/kjscmd.dir/qrc_kjscmd.o

Linking CXX executable ../../bin/kjscmd

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtSvg.so: undefined reference to `QCss::Parser::parse(QCss::StyleSheet*)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [bin/kjscmd] Error 1

make[1]: *** [kjsembed/kjscmd/CMakeFiles/kjscmd.dir/all] Error 2

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3122:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2310:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line  777:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line  856:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3:

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3122:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2310:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line  777:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line  856:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

[root][garrappachc] # 
```

Z tym, co powiedziałeś.

----------

## mziab

Pokaż:

```
eix -Ic x11-libs/qt-
```

Na razie wygląda to na źle zbudowane Qt. Prawdopodobnie powinieneś przebudować x11-libs/qt-*

----------

## Garrappachc

```
[root][garrappachc] # eix -Ic x11-libs/qt-

[D] x11-libs/qt-core (4.5.1(4)@16.05.2009 -> 4.4.2-r2(4)): The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework

[D] x11-libs/qt-dbus (4.5.1(4)@16.05.2009 -> 4.4.2(4)): The DBus module for the Qt toolkit

[D] x11-libs/qt-gui (4.5.1(4)@16.05.2009 -> 4.4.2-r3(4)): The GUI module for the Qt toolkit

[I] x11-libs/qt-opengl (4.4.2(4)@18.04.2009): The OpenGL module for the Qt toolkit

[D] x11-libs/qt-qt3support (4.5.1(4)@16.05.2009 -> 4.4.2(4)): The Qt3 support module for the Qt toolkit

[D] x11-libs/qt-script (4.5.1(4)@16.05.2009 -> 4.4.2(4)): The ECMAScript module for the Qt toolkit

[D] x11-libs/qt-sql (4.5.1(4)@16.05.2009 -> 4.4.2-r1(4)): The SQL module for the Qt toolkit

[I] x11-libs/qt-svg (4.4.2(4)@18.04.2009): The SVG module for the Qt toolkit

[D] x11-libs/qt-test (4.5.1(4)@16.05.2009 -> 4.4.2(4)): The testing framework module for the Qt toolkit

[D] x11-libs/qt-webkit (4.5.1(4)@16.05.2009 -> 4.4.2-r1(4)): The Webkit module for the Qt toolkit

[D] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns (4.5.1(4)@16.05.2009 -> 4.4.2(4)): The patternist module for the Qt toolkit

Found 11 matches.

[root][garrappachc] # 
```

----------

## mziab

To pewnie niezwiązane, ale x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2 wygląda podejrzanie, bo cała reszta jest 4.5.1. Spróbuj zrobić upgrade, a potem przebudować qt z przyległościami:

```
emerge -1 $(qlist -IC x11-libs/qt-)
```

(wymaga portage-utils)

----------

## Garrappachc

Kompiluję. Napiszę, jak skończę.

----------

## Garrappachc

Nic z tego. Różnica jest taka, że wywala się przy 20% a nie przy 50.

```
[ 20%] Building CXX object kdecore/CMakeFiles/kdecore.dir/kernel/kstandarddirs_unix.o

[ 20%] Building CXX object kdecore/CMakeFiles/kdecore.dir/network/k3httpproxysocketdevice.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3httpproxysocketdevice.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3httpproxysocketdevice.cpp:25:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3socketbase.h:701: warning: 'virtual qint64 KNetwork::KActiveSocketBase::readData(char*, qint64)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3socketdevice.h:265: warning:   by 'virtual qint64 KNetwork::KSocketDevice::readData(char*, qint64, KNetwork::KSocketAddress*)'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3socketbase.h:736: warning: 'virtual qint64 KNetwork::KActiveSocketBase::writeData(const char*, qint64)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3socketdevice.h:276: warning:   by 'virtual qint64 KNetwork::KSocketDevice::writeData(const char*, qint64, const KNetwork::KSocketAddress*)'

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3httpproxysocketdevice.cpp:25:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3socketdevice.h:184: warning: 'virtual bool KNetwork::KSocketDevice::connect(const KNetwork::KResolverEntry&, QFlags<QIODevice::OpenModeFlag>)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3httpproxysocketdevice.h:91: warning:   by 'KNetwork::KHttpProxySocketDevice::connect'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3httpproxysocketdevice.cpp: In member function 'bool KNetwork::KHttpProxySocketDevice::parseServerReply()':

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3httpproxysocketdevice.cpp:175: warning: suggest explicit braces to avoid ambiguous 'else'

[ 20%] Building CXX object kdecore/CMakeFiles/kdecore.dir/network/k3socks.o

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3socks.cpp: In constructor 'KSocks::KSocks(const KConfigGroup*)':

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3socks.cpp:302: warning: 'static KLibLoader* KLibLoader::self()' is deprecated (declared at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/util/klibloader.h:142)

[ 20%] Building CXX object kdecore/CMakeFiles/kdecore.dir/network/k3sockssocketdevice.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3sockssocketdevice.h:23,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3sockssocketdevice.cpp:20:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3socketbase.h:701: warning: 'virtual qint64 KNetwork::KActiveSocketBase::readData(char*, qint64)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3socketdevice.h:265: warning:   by 'virtual qint64 KNetwork::KSocketDevice::readData(char*, qint64, KNetwork::KSocketAddress*)'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3socketbase.h:736: warning: 'virtual qint64 KNetwork::KActiveSocketBase::writeData(const char*, qint64)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3socketdevice.h:276: warning:   by 'virtual qint64 KNetwork::KSocketDevice::writeData(const char*, qint64, const KNetwork::KSocketAddress*)'

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3sockssocketdevice.cpp:20:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3socketdevice.h:184: warning: 'virtual bool KNetwork::KSocketDevice::connect(const KNetwork::KResolverEntry&, QFlags<QIODevice::OpenModeFlag>)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/kdecore/network/k3sockssocketdevice.h:78: warning:   by 'virtual bool KNetwork::KSocksSocketDevice::connect(const KNetwork::KResolverEntry&)'

[ 20%] Building CXX object kdecore/CMakeFiles/kdecore.dir/network/klocalsocket_unix.o

[ 20%] Building CXX object kdecore/CMakeFiles/kdecore.dir/network/netsupp.o

[ 20%] Building CXX object kdecore/CMakeFiles/kdecore.dir/io/klockfile_unix.o

Linking CXX executable ../../bin/nepomuk-rcgen

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../libsoprano.so: undefined reference to `qFlagLocation(char const*)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [bin/nepomuk-rcgen] Error 1

make[1]: *** [nepomuk/rcgen/CMakeFiles/nepomuk-rcgen.dir/all] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

[ 20%] Building CXX object kdecore/CMakeFiles/kdecore.dir/util/kshell_unix.o

[ 20%] Building CXX object kdecore/CMakeFiles/kdecore.dir/util/kuser_unix.o

[ 20%] Building CXX object kdecore/CMakeFiles/kdecore.dir/util/kmacroexpander_unix.o

[ 20%] Building C object kdecore/CMakeFiles/kdecore.dir/fakes.o

Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libkdecore.so

[ 20%] Built target kdecore

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3122:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2310:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line  777:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line  856:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3:

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3122:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2310:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line  777:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line  856:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

[root][garrappachc] # 

```

----------

## mziab

Teraz widać, że masz rąbniete soprano. Też przekompiluj.

----------

## Garrappachc

Teraz wywala się przy stówce:

```
[ 98%] Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/khtml.dir/rendering/SVGCharacterLayoutInfo.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGExternalResourcesRequired.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGTextContentElement.h:27,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGCharacterLayoutInfo.h:35,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGRootInlineBox.h:30,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:37:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/xml/dom_elementimpl.h:296: warning: 'virtual void DOM::ElementImpl::attributeChanged(quint32)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:228: warning:   by 'virtual void WebCore::SVGElement::attributeChanged(WebCore::Attribute*, bool)'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:238: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:238: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:241: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:241: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:242: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:242: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:245: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:245: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGTextContentElement.h:29,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGCharacterLayoutInfo.h:35,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGRootInlineBox.h:30,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:37:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/xml/dom_nodeimpl.h:469: warning: 'virtual void DOM::NodeImpl::childrenChanged()' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGStyledElement.h:61: warning:   by 'virtual void WebCore::SVGStyledElement::childrenChanged(bool, WebCore::Node*, WebCore::Node*, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:88: warning: unused parameter 'offset'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:88: warning: unused parameter 'extraCharsAvailable'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:287: warning: unused parameter 'x'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:287: warning: unused parameter 'includePartialGlyphs'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:294: warning: unused parameter 'offset'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp: In member function 'void WebCore::SVGInlineTextBox::paintCharacters(khtml::RenderObject::PaintInfo&, int, int, const WebCore::SVGChar&, const WebCore::UChar*, int, WebCore::SVGPaintServer*)':

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:346: warning: unused variable 'haveSelection'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:393: warning: unused variable 'setShadow'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp: At global scope:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:332: warning: unused parameter 'tx'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:332: warning: unused parameter 'ty'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:332: warning: unused parameter 'chars'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:332: warning: unused parameter 'length'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:332: warning: unused parameter 'activePaintServer'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:453: warning: unused parameter 'boxStartOffset'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:453: warning: unused parameter 'svgChar'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:453: warning: unused parameter 'chars'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:453: warning: unused parameter 'length'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:453: warning: unused parameter 'p'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:453: warning: unused parameter 'style'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:453: warning: unused parameter 'f'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:515: warning: unused parameter 'decoration'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:515: warning: unused parameter 'pI'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:515: warning: unused parameter 'tx'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:515: warning: unused parameter 'ty'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:515: warning: unused parameter 'width'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:515: warning: unused parameter 'svgChar'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGInlineTextBox.cpp:515: warning: unused parameter 'info'

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGExternalResourcesRequired.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGTextContentElement.h:27,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGCharacterLayoutInfo.h:35,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGCharacterLayoutInfo.cpp:27:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/xml/dom_elementimpl.h:296: warning: 'virtual void DOM::ElementImpl::attributeChanged(quint32)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:228: warning:   by 'virtual void WebCore::SVGElement::attributeChanged(WebCore::Attribute*, bool)'

[ 98%] /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:238: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:238: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:241: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:241: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:242: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:242: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:245: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:245: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/khtml.dir/rendering/RenderSVGInline.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGTextContentElement.h:29,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGCharacterLayoutInfo.h:35,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGCharacterLayoutInfo.cpp:27:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/xml/dom_nodeimpl.h:469: warning: 'virtual void DOM::NodeImpl::childrenChanged()' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGStyledElement.h:61: warning:   by 'virtual void WebCore::SVGStyledElement::childrenChanged(bool, WebCore::Node*, WebCore::Node*, int)'

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGTextPath.h:27,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGCharacterLayoutInfo.cpp:34:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/render_inline.h:70: warning: 'virtual bool khtml::RenderInline::requiresLayer() const' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGInline.h:37: warning:   by 'virtual bool WebCore::RenderSVGInline::requiresLayer()'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/render_flow.h:76: warning: 'virtual khtml::InlineBox* khtml::RenderFlow::createInlineBox(bool, bool)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGInline.h:36: warning:   by 'virtual khtml::InlineBox* WebCore::RenderSVGInline::createInlineBox(bool, bool, bool)'

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGInline.cpp:28:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/render_inline.h:70: warning: 'virtual bool khtml::RenderInline::requiresLayer() const' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGInline.h:37: warning:   by 'virtual bool WebCore::RenderSVGInline::requiresLayer()'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/render_flow.h:76: warning: 'virtual khtml::InlineBox* khtml::RenderFlow::createInlineBox(bool, bool)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGInline.h:36: warning:   by 'virtual khtml::InlineBox* WebCore::RenderSVGInline::createInlineBox(bool, bool, bool)'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGInline.cpp:40: warning: unused parameter 'makePlaceHolderBox'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGInline.cpp:40: warning: unused parameter 'isRootLineBox'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGInline.cpp:40: warning: unused parameter 'isOnlyRun'

[ 98%] Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/khtml.dir/rendering/RenderSVGText.o

[ 98%] Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/khtml.dir/rendering/RenderSVGBlock.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGBlock.cpp:30:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/xml/dom_elementimpl.h:296: warning: 'virtual void DOM::ElementImpl::attributeChanged(quint32)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:228: warning:   by 'virtual void WebCore::SVGElement::attributeChanged(WebCore::Attribute*, bool)'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:238: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:238: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:241: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:241: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:242: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:242: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:245: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGText.cpp:30:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/render_object.h:181: warning: 'virtual bool khtml::RenderObject::requiresLayer() const' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGText.h:51: warning:   by 'virtual bool WebCore::RenderSVGText::requiresLayer()'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:245: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGText.cpp:35:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/render_object.h:396: warning: 'virtual short int khtml::RenderObject::lineHeight(bool) const' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGRoot.h:44: warning:   by 'virtual short int WebCore::RenderSVGRoot::lineHeight(bool, bool) const'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/render_object.h:398: warning: 'virtual short int khtml::RenderObject::baselinePosition(bool) const' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGRoot.h:45: warning:   by 'virtual short int WebCore::RenderSVGRoot::baselinePosition(bool, bool) const'

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGExternalResourcesRequired.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGTextContentElement.h:27,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGCharacterLayoutInfo.h:35,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGRootInlineBox.h:30,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGText.cpp:39:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/xml/dom_elementimpl.h:296: warning: 'virtual void DOM::ElementImpl::attributeChanged(quint32)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:228: warning:   by 'virtual void WebCore::SVGElement::attributeChanged(WebCore::Attribute*, bool)'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:238: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:238: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:241: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:241: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:242: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:242: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:245: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:245: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGTextContentElement.h:29,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGCharacterLayoutInfo.h:35,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGRootInlineBox.h:30,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGText.cpp:39:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/xml/dom_nodeimpl.h:469: warning: 'virtual void DOM::NodeImpl::childrenChanged()' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGStyledElement.h:61: warning:   by 'virtual void WebCore::SVGStyledElement::childrenChanged(bool, WebCore::Node*, WebCore::Node*, int)'

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGTextElement.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGText.cpp:40:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGLocatable.h:48: warning: 'virtual WebCore::AffineTransform WebCore::SVGLocatable::getCTM() const' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGTransformable.h:47: warning:   by 'WebCore::AffineTransform WebCore::SVGTransformable::getCTM(const WebCore::SVGElement*) const'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGLocatable.h:49: warning: 'virtual WebCore::AffineTransform WebCore::SVGLocatable::getScreenCTM() const' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGTransformable.h:48: warning:   by 'WebCore::AffineTransform WebCore::SVGTransformable::getScreenCTM(const WebCore::SVGElement*) const'

[ 98%] Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/khtml.dir/rendering/RenderSVGInlineText.o

[ 98%] Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/khtml.dir/rendering/RenderSVGTSpan.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGInlineText.cpp:29:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/render_object.h:181: warning: 'virtual bool khtml::RenderObject::requiresLayer() const' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGInlineText.h:39: warning:   by 'virtual bool WebCore::RenderSVGInlineText::requiresLayer()'

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGInlineText.cpp:34:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/render_object.h:396: warning: 'virtual short int khtml::RenderObject::lineHeight(bool) const' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGRoot.h:44: warning:   by 'virtual short int WebCore::RenderSVGRoot::lineHeight(bool, bool) const'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/render_object.h:398: warning: 'virtual short int khtml::RenderObject::baselinePosition(bool) const' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGRoot.h:45: warning:   by 'virtual short int WebCore::RenderSVGRoot::baselinePosition(bool, bool) const'

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGExternalResourcesRequired.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGTextContentElement.h:27,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGCharacterLayoutInfo.h:35,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGRootInlineBox.h:30,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGInlineText.cpp:36:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/xml/dom_elementimpl.h:296: warning: 'virtual void DOM::ElementImpl::attributeChanged(quint32)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:228: warning:   by 'virtual void WebCore::SVGElement::attributeChanged(WebCore::Attribute*, bool)'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:238: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:238: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:241: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:241: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:242: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:242: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:245: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:245: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGTextContentElement.h:29,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGCharacterLayoutInfo.h:35,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGRootInlineBox.h:30,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGInlineText.cpp:36:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/xml/dom_nodeimpl.h:469: warning: 'virtual void DOM::NodeImpl::childrenChanged()' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGStyledElement.h:61: warning:   by 'virtual void WebCore::SVGStyledElement::childrenChanged(bool, WebCore::Node*, WebCore::Node*, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGInlineText.cpp:96: warning: unused parameter 'startPos'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGInlineText.cpp:96: warning: unused parameter 'endPos'

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGTSpan.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGTSpan.cpp:28:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/render_inline.h:70: warning: 'virtual bool khtml::RenderInline::requiresLayer() const' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGInline.h:37: warning:   by 'virtual bool WebCore::RenderSVGInline::requiresLayer()'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/render_flow.h:76: warning: 'virtual khtml::InlineBox* khtml::RenderFlow::createInlineBox(bool, bool)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGInline.h:36: warning:   by 'virtual khtml::InlineBox* WebCore::RenderSVGInline::createInlineBox(bool, bool, bool)'

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGExternalResourcesRequired.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGTextContentElement.h:27,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGCharacterLayoutInfo.h:35,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGRootInlineBox.h:30,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGTSpan.cpp:32:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/xml/dom_elementimpl.h:296: warning: 'virtual void DOM::ElementImpl::attributeChanged(quint32)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:228: warning:   by 'virtual void WebCore::SVGElement::attributeChanged(WebCore::Attribute*, bool)'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:238: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:238: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:241: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:241: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:242: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:242: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:245: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGElement.h:245: warning: unused parameter 'newValue'

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGTextContentElement.h:29,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGCharacterLayoutInfo.h:35,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/SVGRootInlineBox.h:30,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/rendering/RenderSVGTSpan.cpp:32:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/xml/dom_nodeimpl.h:469: warning: 'virtual void DOM::NodeImpl::childrenChanged()' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/svg/SVGStyledElement.h:61: warning:   by 'virtual void WebCore::SVGStyledElement::childrenChanged(bool, WebCore::Node*, WebCore::Node*, int)'

[ 98%] Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/khtml.dir/kcookiejar_interface.o

Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libkhtml.so

[ 98%] Built target khtml

Scanning dependencies of target khtmlimagepart

Scanning dependencies of target khtmlpart

[ 98%] Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/khtmlimagepart.dir/khtmlimagepart_automoc.o

[ 98%] Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/khtmlimagepart.dir/khtmlimage_init.o

Linking CXX shared module ../lib/khtmlimagepart.so

[ 98%] Built target khtmlimagepart

Scanning dependencies of target testkhtml

[ 98%] Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/khtmlpart.dir/khtmlpart_automoc.o

[ 98%] Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/khtmlpart.dir/khtml_factory.o

[ 98%] Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/testkhtml.dir/testkhtml_automoc.o

Linking CXX shared module ../lib/libkhtmlpart.so

[100%] Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/testkhtml.dir/testkhtml.o

[100%] Built target khtmlpart

Scanning dependencies of target testkhtml_static

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/testkhtml.cpp:10:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/html/htmltokenizer.h:77: warning: unused parameter 'doc'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/testkhtml.cpp: In function 'int main(int, char**)':

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/testkhtml.cpp:53: warning: unused variable 'fac'

[100%] Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/testkhtml_static.dir/testkhtml_static_automoc.o

[100%] Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/testkhtml_static.dir/testkhtml.o

Linking CXX executable ../bin/testkhtml

/usr/lib/libphonon.so.4: undefined reference to `qFlagLocation(char const*)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [bin/testkhtml] Error 1

make[1]: *** [khtml/CMakeFiles/testkhtml.dir/all] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/testkhtml.cpp:10:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/html/htmltokenizer.h:77: warning: unused parameter 'doc'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/testkhtml.cpp: In function 'int main(int, char**)':

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/work/kdelibs-4.2.3/khtml/testkhtml.cpp:53: warning: unused variable 'fac'

Linking CXX executable ../bin/testkhtml_static

/usr/lib/libphonon.so.4: undefined reference to `qFlagLocation(char const*)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [bin/testkhtml_static] Error 1

make[1]: *** [khtml/CMakeFiles/testkhtml_static.dir/all] Error 2

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3122:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2310:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line  777:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line  856:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3:

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3122:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2310:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line  777:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line  856:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

[root][garrappachc] # 

```

----------

## mziab

Ech, phonon do przekompilowania  :Smile:  Myślę, że przydałoby się puścić revdep-rebuild.

----------

## Aktyn

A nie zmieniałeś flag use w między czasie, lub ostatnimi czasy ?

----------

## Garrappachc

Zrobiłem revdep-rebuild, kdelibs poszło, ale teraz się wywala przy kdepimlibs:

```
[ 91%] Building CXX object kcal/CMakeFiles/kcal.dir/calendarnull.o

[ 91%] Building CXX object kcal/CMakeFiles/kcal.dir/freebusyurlstore.o

[ 91%] Building CXX object kcal/CMakeFiles/kcal.dir/confirmsavedialog.o

[ 91%] Building CXX object kcal/CMakeFiles/kcal.dir/icaltimezones.o

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.2.3/work/kdepimlibs-4.2.3/kcal/icaltimezones.cpp:920:2: warning: #warning Does this cope with multiple language specifications?

[ 91%] Building CXX object kcal/CMakeFiles/kcal.dir/kresult.o

[ 91%] Building CXX object kcal/CMakeFiles/kcal.dir/htmlexportsettings.o

Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libkcal.so

[ 91%] Built target kcal

Scanning dependencies of target akonaditest

Scanning dependencies of target kabc_file_core

[ 91%] Building CXX object kabc/plugins/file/CMakeFiles/kabc_file_core.dir/kabc_file_core_automoc.o

[ 91%] Building CXX object kabc/plugins/file/CMakeFiles/kabc_file_core.dir/resourcefile.o

[ 91%] Building CXX object akonadi/tests/testrunner/CMakeFiles/akonaditest.dir/akonaditest_automoc.o

[ 91%] Building CXX object akonadi/tests/testrunner/CMakeFiles/akonaditest.dir/main.o

[ 92%] Building CXX object kabc/plugins/file/CMakeFiles/kabc_file_core.dir/resourcefileconfig.o

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.2.3/work/kdepimlibs-4.2.3/akonadi/tests/testrunner/main.cpp: In function 'int main(int, char**)':

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.2.3/work/kdepimlibs-4.2.3/akonadi/tests/testrunner/main.cpp:47: warning: unused variable 'config'

[ 92%] Building CXX object akonadi/tests/testrunner/CMakeFiles/akonaditest.dir/akonaditesting.o

Linking CXX shared library ../../../lib/libkabc_file_core.so

[ 92%] Building CXX object akonadi/tests/testrunner/CMakeFiles/akonaditest.dir/dao.o

[ 92%] Built target kabc_file_core

[ 92%] Building CXX object akonadi/tests/testrunner/CMakeFiles/akonaditest.dir/item.o

[ 94%] Building CXX object akonadi/tests/testrunner/CMakeFiles/akonaditest.dir/itemfactory.o

[ 94%] Building CXX object akonadi/tests/testrunner/CMakeFiles/akonaditest.dir/calitem.o

[ 94%] Building CXX object akonadi/tests/testrunner/CMakeFiles/akonaditest.dir/vcarditem.o

[ 94%] Building CXX object akonadi/tests/testrunner/CMakeFiles/akonaditest.dir/feeditem.o

[ 94%] Building CXX object akonadi/tests/testrunner/CMakeFiles/akonaditest.dir/setup.o

Scanning dependencies of target kblog

[ 94%] Building CXX object akonadi/tests/testrunner/CMakeFiles/akonaditest.dir/configreader.o

[ 94%] Building CXX object kblog/CMakeFiles/kblog.dir/kblog_automoc.o

[ 94%] Building CXX object kblog/CMakeFiles/kblog.dir/blog.o

[ 94%] Building CXX object kblog/CMakeFiles/kblog.dir/blogpost.o

[ 94%] Building CXX object akonadi/tests/testrunner/CMakeFiles/akonaditest.dir/config.o

[ 94%] Building CXX object kblog/CMakeFiles/kblog.dir/blogcomment.o

[ 94%] Building CXX object kblog/CMakeFiles/kblog.dir/blogmedia.o

[ 94%] Building CXX object akonadi/tests/testrunner/CMakeFiles/akonaditest.dir/shellscript.o

[ 94%] Building CXX object kblog/CMakeFiles/kblog.dir/blogger1.o

[ 95%] Building CXX object akonadi/tests/testrunner/CMakeFiles/akonaditest.dir/symbols.o

Linking CXX executable ../akonaditest

[ 95%] Building CXX object kblog/CMakeFiles/kblog.dir/gdata.o

/usr/lib/libakonadiprotocolinternals.so.1: undefined reference to `QByteArray::indexOf(char const*, int) const'

/usr/lib/libakonadiprotocolinternals.so.1: undefined reference to `QByteArray::replace(char const*, int, char const*, int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [akonadi/tests/akonaditest] Error 1

make[1]: *** [akonadi/tests/testrunner/CMakeFiles/akonaditest.dir/all] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

[ 97%] Building CXX object kblog/CMakeFiles/kblog.dir/metaweblog.o

[ 97%] Building CXX object kblog/CMakeFiles/kblog.dir/movabletype.o

[ 97%] Building CXX object kblog/CMakeFiles/kblog.dir/wordpressbuggy.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.2.3/work/kdepimlibs-4.2.3/kblog/wordpressbuggy.cpp:23:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.2.3/work/kdepimlibs-4.2.3/kblog/blogger1_p.h:49: warning: 'virtual void KBlog::Blogger1Private::slotCreatePost(const QList<QVariant>&, const QVariant&)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.2.3/work/kdepimlibs-4.2.3/kblog/wordpressbuggy_p.h:50: warning:   by 'virtual void KBlog::WordpressBuggyPrivate::slotCreatePost(KJob*)'

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.2.3/work/kdepimlibs-4.2.3/kblog/blogger1_p.h:50: warning: 'virtual void KBlog::Blogger1Private::slotModifyPost(const QList<QVariant>&, const QVariant&)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.2.3/work/kdepimlibs-4.2.3/kblog/wordpressbuggy_p.h:51: warning:   by 'virtual void KBlog::WordpressBuggyPrivate::slotModifyPost(KJob*)'

Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libkblog.so

[ 97%] Built target kblog

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.2.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3078:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2284:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line  765:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line  844:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.2.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.2.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.2.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.2.3:

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.2.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3078:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2284:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line  765:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line  844:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.2.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

[root][garrappachc] # 
```

Emerga robię tym poleceniem: ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=" ~x86" USE="mysql webkit thumbnail captury google-gadgets plasma" emerge -av kdebase-meta. Mysql i webkita mi kazał zmienić, resztę sobie dodałem przy okazji.

----------

## mziab

Żeby oszczędzić tobie i sobie kłopotów podam przepis krok po kroku:

1) Widzisz błąd: /usr/lib/libakonadiprotocolinternals.so.1: undefined reference to `QByteArray::indexOf(char const*, int) const' 

2) Sprawdzasz do jakiego pakietu należy plik:

```
equery b /usr/lib/libakonadiprotocolinternals.so.1
```

3) Przekompilowujesz ten pakiet.

W tym przypadku pewnie chodzi o pakiet akonadi.

----------

## Garrappachc

@up, dzięki za radę ^^

Chodziło o akonadi-server, do akonadi właśnie zmierza ten kdepimlibs ^^

----------

## Garrappachc

A jeśli nie ma błędu biblitek?

```
-- Configuring done

-- Generating done

-- Build files have been written to: /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/work/pykde4-4.2.3_build

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/work/pykde4-4.2.3 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/work/pykde4-4.2.3_build"

make -j2 

[  1%] Scanning dependencies of target compile_python_files

Generating sip/dnssd/sipdnssdpart0.cpp, sip/dnssd/sipdnssdpart1.cpp, sip/dnssd/sipdnssdpart2.cpp, sip/dnssd/sipdnssdpart3.cpp, sip/dnssd/sipdnssdpart4.cpp, sip/dnssd/sipdnssdpart5.cpp, sip/dnssd/sipdnssdpart6.cpp, sip/dnssd/sipdnssdpart7.cpp

[  1%] Built target compile_python_files

[  2%] Generating sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart0.cpp, sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart1.cpp, sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart2.cpp, sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart3.cpp, sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart4.cpp, sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart5.cpp, sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart6.cpp, sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart7.cpp

sip: Unable to find file "QtSvg/QtSvgmod.sip"

make[2]: *** [python/pykde4/sip/dnssd/sipdnssdpart0.cpp] Error 1

make[1]: *** [python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_dnssd.dir/all] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Scanning dependencies of target python_module_PyKDE4_kdecore

[  3%] [  4%] Building CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_kdecore.dir/sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart1.o

Building CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_kdecore.dir/sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart0.o

In file included from /usr/include/python2.5/Python.h:13,

                 from /usr/include/python2.5/sip.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/work/pykde4-4.2.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/kdecore/sipAPIkdecore.h:11,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/work/pykde4-4.2.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart1.cpp:7:

/usr/include/python2.5/pyconfig.h:976:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from /usr/include/python2.5/Python.h:13,

                 from /usr/include/python2.5/sip.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/work/pykde4-4.2.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/kdecore/sipAPIkdecore.h:11,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/work/pykde4-4.2.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart0.cpp:7:

/usr/include/python2.5/pyconfig.h:976:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

sipkdecorepart1.cpp: In constructor 'sipKPluginFactory::sipKPluginFactory(const KAboutData*, QObject*)':

sipkdecorepart1.cpp:1424: warning: 'KPluginFactory::KPluginFactory(const KAboutData*, QObject*)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kpluginfactory.h:262)

sipkdecorepart1.cpp: In constructor 'sipKPluginFactory::sipKPluginFactory(QObject*)':

sipkdecorepart1.cpp:1429: warning: 'KPluginFactory::KPluginFactory(QObject*)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kpluginfactory.h:267)

sipkdecorepart1.cpp: In member function 'virtual QObject* sipKPluginFactory::createObject(QObject*, const char*, const QStringList&)':

sipkdecorepart1.cpp:1489: warning: 'virtual QObject* KPluginFactory::createObject(QObject*, const char*, const QStringList&)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kpluginfactory.h:415)

sipkdecorepart1.cpp: In member function 'QObject* sipKPluginFactory::sipProtectVirt_createObject(bool, QObject*, const char*, const QStringList&)':

sipkdecorepart1.cpp:1686: warning: 'virtual QObject* KPluginFactory::createObject(QObject*, const char*, const QStringList&)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kpluginfactory.h:415)

sipkdecorepart1.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KPluginFactory_create(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkdecorepart1.cpp:1953: warning: 'QObject* KPluginFactory::create(QObject*, const char*, const QStringList&)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kpluginfactory.h:342)

sipkdecorepart1.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KLibrary_factory(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkdecorepart1.cpp:4291: warning: 'KPluginFactory* KLibrary::factory(const char*)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/klibrary.h:59)

sipkdecorepart1.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KLibLoader_self(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkdecorepart1.cpp:4775: warning: 'static KLibLoader* KLibLoader::self()' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/klibloader.h:142)

sipkdecorepart0.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KUser_fullName(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkdecorepart0.cpp:13026: warning: 'QString KUser::fullName() const' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kuser.h:179)

[  4%] Building CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_kdecore.dir/sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart2.o

In file included from /usr/include/python2.5/Python.h:13,

                 from /usr/include/python2.5/sip.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/work/pykde4-4.2.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/kdecore/sipAPIkdecore.h:11,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/work/pykde4-4.2.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart2.cpp:7:

/usr/include/python2.5/pyconfig.h:976:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/work/pykde4-4.2.3/python/pykde4/sip/kdecore/kservicetype.sip: In function 'PyObject* convertFrom_QMap_0200QString_0500QVariant_Type(void*, PyObject*)':

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/work/pykde4-4.2.3/python/pykde4/sip/kdecore/kservicetype.sip:167: warning: suggest explicit braces to avoid ambiguous 'else'

sipkdecorepart2.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KServiceType_desktopEntryPath(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkdecorepart2.cpp:5335: warning: 'QString KServiceType::desktopEntryPath() const' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kservicetype.h:75)

sipkdecorepart2.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KMimeType_parentMimeType(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkdecorepart2.cpp:6547: warning: 'QString KMimeType::parentMimeType() const' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kmimetype.h:293)

[  5%] Building CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_kdecore.dir/sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart3.o

In file included from /usr/include/python2.5/Python.h:13,

                 from /usr/include/python2.5/sip.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/work/pykde4-4.2.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/kdecore/sipAPIkdecore.h:11,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/work/pykde4-4.2.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart3.cpp:7:

/usr/include/python2.5/pyconfig.h:976:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

sipkdecorepart3.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KCharsets_languageForEncoding(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkdecorepart3.cpp:464: warning: 'QString KCharsets::languageForEncoding(const QString&) const' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kcharsets.h:147)

sipkdecorepart3.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KStandardDirs_addResourceType(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkdecorepart3.cpp:2068: warning: 'bool KStandardDirs::addResourceType(const char*, const QString&, bool)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kstandarddirs.h:247)

sipkdecorepart3.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KStandardDirs_kde_default(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkdecorepart3.cpp:2689: warning: 'static QString KStandardDirs::kde_default(const char*)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kstandarddirs.h:624)

[  6%] Building CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_kdecore.dir/sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart4.o

In file included from /usr/include/python2.5/Python.h:13,

                 from /usr/include/python2.5/sip.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/work/pykde4-4.2.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/kdecore/sipAPIkdecore.h:11,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/work/pykde4-4.2.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart4.cpp:7:

/usr/include/python2.5/pyconfig.h:976:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

sipkdecorepart4.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KUrl_cmp(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkdecorepart4.cpp:8261: warning: 'bool KUrl::cmp(const KUrl&, bool) const' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kurl.h:872)

sipkdecorepart4.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KUrl_fromPathOrUrl(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkdecorepart4.cpp:8452: warning: 'static KUrl KUrl::fromPathOrUrl(const QString&)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kurl.h:970)

sipkdecorepart4.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KUrl_encode_string(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkdecorepart4.cpp:8545: warning: 'static QString KUrl::encode_string(const QString&)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kurl.h:1009)

sipkdecorepart4.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KUrl_encode_string_no_slash(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkdecorepart4.cpp:8575: warning: 'static QString KUrl::encode_string_no_slash(const QString&)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kurl.h:1024)

sipkdecorepart4.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KUrl_decode_string(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkdecorepart4.cpp:8605: warning: 'static QString KUrl::decode_string(const QString&)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kurl.h:1038)

[  7%] Building CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_kdecore.dir/sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart5.o

In file included from /usr/include/python2.5/Python.h:13,

                 from /usr/include/python2.5/sip.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/work/pykde4-4.2.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/kdecore/sipAPIkdecore.h:11,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/work/pykde4-4.2.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart5.cpp:7:

/usr/include/python2.5/pyconfig.h:976:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

sipkdecorepart5.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KService_type(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkdecorepart5.cpp:10528: warning: 'QString KService::type() const' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kservice.h:105)

sipkdecorepart5.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KService_desktopEntryPath(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkdecorepart5.cpp:10744: warning: 'QString KService::desktopEntryPath() const' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kservice.h:170)

/usr/include/kconfig.h: At global scope:

/usr/include/kconfig.h:375: warning: 'virtual const KConfigGroup KConfig::groupImpl(const QByteArray&) const' was hidden

sipkdecorepart5.cpp:12967: warning:   by 'virtual KConfigGroup sipKDesktopFile::groupImpl(const QByteArray&)'

[  8%] Building CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_kdecore.dir/sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart6.o

In file included from /usr/include/python2.5/Python.h:13,

                 from /usr/include/python2.5/sip.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/work/pykde4-4.2.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/kdecore/sipAPIkdecore.h:11,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/work/pykde4-4.2.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart6.cpp:7:

/usr/include/python2.5/pyconfig.h:976:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

[  9%] Building CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_kdecore.dir/sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart7.o

In file included from /usr/include/python2.5/Python.h:13,

                 from /usr/include/python2.5/sip.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/work/pykde4-4.2.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/kdecore/sipAPIkdecore.h:11,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/work/pykde4-4.2.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/kdecore/sipkdecorepart7.cpp:7:

/usr/include/python2.5/pyconfig.h:976:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

/usr/include/kconfiggroup.h:623: warning: 'virtual const KConfigGroup KConfigGroup::groupImpl(const QByteArray&) const' was hidden

sipkdecorepart7.cpp:4880: warning:   by 'virtual KConfigGroup sipKConfigGroup::groupImpl(const QByteArray&)'

sipkdecorepart7.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KConfigGroup_changeGroup(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkdecorepart7.cpp:5297: warning: 'void KConfigGroup::changeGroup(const QString&)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kconfiggroup.h:152)

sipkdecorepart7.cpp:5314: warning: 'void KConfigGroup::changeGroup(const char*)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kconfiggroup.h:159)

/usr/include/kconfig.h: At global scope:

/usr/include/kconfig.h:375: warning: 'virtual const KConfigGroup KConfig::groupImpl(const QByteArray&) const' was hidden

sipkdecorepart7.cpp:8740: warning:   by 'virtual KConfigGroup sipKConfig::groupImpl(const QByteArray&)'

sipkdecorepart7.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KConfig_setForceGlobal(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkdecorepart7.cpp:9381: warning: 'void KConfig::setForceGlobal(bool)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kconfig.h:343)

sipkdecorepart7.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KConfig_forceGlobal(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkdecorepart7.cpp:9409: warning: 'bool KConfig::forceGlobal() const' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kconfig.h:353)

Linking CXX shared library ../../lib/pykde/kdecore.so

[  9%] Built target python_module_PyKDE4_kdecore

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3957:  Called kde4-meta_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2919:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2650:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1021:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line 1100:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3:

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3957:  Called kde4-meta_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2919:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2650:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1021:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line 1100:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

[root][garrappachc] # equery b QtSvg/QtSvgmod.sip

[ Searching for file(s) QtSvg/QtSvgmod.sip in *... ]

[root][garrappachc] # 

```

----------

## Garrappachc

Dobra trzeba było przebudować PyQT4. Dzięki wielkie za pomoc. KDE4 działa  :Wink: 

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam  :Razz: 

----------

## Dagger

Pomimo, ze QT jest rozbite na kilka ebuildow, zawsze powinienes uaktualniac calosc, a nie pojedyncze czesci. Zaoszczedzi to cala masa problemow.

PS.

Jezeli Twoj problem jest rozwiazany, prosze dodaj [solved]

----------

